# Mantis care?



## Ben02 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’ve been thinking about keeping a praying mantis and I’m doing a bit of research now. If anyone’s got any enclosure ideas please share them. I’m aware they don’t live long. Also, any particular species for a newbie?

Ben


----------



## Sulcatafriend (Jul 9, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I’ve been thinking about keeping a praying mantis and I’m doing a bit of research now. If anyone’s got any enclosure ideas please share them. I’m aware they don’t live long. Also, any particular species for a newbie?
> 
> Ben


I dont keep them but i like watching the dark den on youtube he has many insects and spiders and i think he has some pretty enclosures


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 9, 2019)

I would imagine that one if those commercially sold screen cube enclosures would work very well.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 9, 2019)

Maybe even just a nice 10 gallon aquarium turned terrarium, complete with substrate, plants, bugs and a mantis.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2019)

I know they are cannabals. Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## waswondering (Aug 22, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I’ve been thinking about keeping a praying mantis and I’m doing a bit of research now. If anyone’s got any enclosure ideas please share them. I’m aware they don’t live long. Also, any particular species for a newbie?
> 
> Ben


I know I'm super late...oops 
I've had one in a butterfly cage. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074ZHXF48/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It works really well! Just put some twigs and some fake plants and they do great. The one I had was 1 wild caught baby out of the thousand that where coming out of the egg. Where I live has very lol humidity so they are well adapted to it and i never had to do anything more then spray it twice a day just so it could drink. I feed him every day staring with baby crickets and eventually adult cockroaches. It only took him 5 weeks to go from less then 1 gram to 20 grams.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your ideas, I’m still in the planning phase.


----------

